# Poll: What do you ride?



## Homegirl (Jul 28, 2006)

My other thread whining about my bike got me to wondering what bikes the rest of you are riding. I would love to know the brand/model of the bike you have and upgrades you have done to make it more suitable for you. Thanks!


----------



## Farqui (Nov 18, 2004)

On behalf of my SO...

Trek FuelEX9 WSD ['05 spec with flippy shifters] saddle changed to Spesh BG2, stem increased from 70mm to 120mm, pedals to Time Z's.

Excuse the mud guards - a neessary evil her in the UK. Fortunately they've been off since the spring


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Ventana El Cuervo and Yeti AS-X. I added a gravity dropper to the AS-X and have swapped out springs and saddles and grips and such, but no other serious mods.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Homegirl said:


> My other thread whining about my bike got me to wondering what bikes the rest of you are riding. I would love to know the brand/model of the bike you have and upgrades you have done to make it more suitable for you. Thanks!


XC race bike: Titus Racer-X ('05)
custom ti frame
full xtr
dt swiss rims & 240 centerlock hubs
blah, blah, blah
(i pretty much custom picked all of the components on the bike so no upgrades have been needed)

other XC bike: Trek 8000 wsd ('01 frame)
upgraded pretty much every component on the bike
xt rear der upgraded to xtr
hmmm, the crankset might be the original...no i upgraded it to the truvativ stylo team
wheelset upgraded to xtr/mavic 517 rims
fork upgraded several times from manitou elastomer pos to bomber to SID
stem upgraded to something lighter
alu handle bar upgraded to easton carbon bar
brakes upgraded from low end avid rim brakes to xtr
shifters upgraded from LX to xtr
seatpost upgraded from no-name to synchros alu
saddle upgraded to serfas arc dd pro

single speed: Surly 1x1 ('05 frame)
i built this bike for less than $500 total (including the frame) from spare parts i had lying around. no upgrades have been needed...

road bike 1: Bianchi Giro ('00 frame)
upgraded crankset from 105 triple to ultegra double
upgraded shifter/brake levers from 105 to ultegra
upgraded seatpost from no-name to synchros ti
upgraded rear & front der from 105 to ultegra
upgraded wheelset from mavic low end to cane creek aerohead ti (then pillaged this wheelset for my race road bike)

road bike 2: Trek 5200 ('99 frame with an '01 paintjob)
i built this bike to my own specs so no upgrades have been needed
mix ultegra/dura ace components
full carbon fork
salsa short & shallow handlebars (currently sporting mis-matched bar tape)
cane creek ti aerohead wheels

btw, i've been riding for 8 years and racing for 6. when i started mtb'ing i was riding a $350 mongoose.

rt


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

My wife rides a Trek Fuel 90. It's stock except for the Terry Butterfly she just put on it, and the XT crankset I gave her. She loves that saddle


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

MTB:
Kona Kikapu Deluxe- stock except for sram attack shifters
SC Chameleon-rockshox recon, sram x.7 drivetrain, hope/dt wheelset

Commuters:
Surly Crosscheck-stock except for on one mungo bars
Gary Fisher Utopia-winter beater, stock
On One pompino


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

My main ride is a newer Cannondale Scalpel with Lefty, SRAM drivetrain and Avid Juicy brakes. My husband built me an upgraded wheelset and added a carbon riser bar. Also swapped out the seatpost for my trusted Thompson and replaced the seat with a Selle San Marco that fits my rear better than a stock seat.

I also have an older Scalpel 2000 that has a headshok and is set up to be "race" light. My singlespeed is yet another Cannondale ---a 1FG and road bike is a customized team Cannondale.

I started out mountain biking on a Schwinn Mesa that was too big for me---but I didn't care because I was having fun. Plus---when you can afford the lighter bike, you'll be much stronger from training with a heavier bike! Schwinn Mesa's run around $350.


----------



## cdahl (Jun 27, 2006)

I am a total newbie. I have Trek 4300 wsd. I have not even advanced to clipless yet.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Last August I got an 05 Spec Stumpjumper FSR Expert (120 disc). Got a carbon bar for it, have gone through *many* stems but now running a Thomson 70mm small rise (I forget what it is), Thomson seat post, WTB Speed She, had Mavic Crossmax XL's (hand-me-down when hubby got a new wheelset), but now running Olympic ZTR with King pink hubs to match the pink headset. Had the stock shock PUSH'd when the seals started to go bad. Lastly have Crank Brother's Candy SL pedals. I think that's it. Still have the stock Juicy 7's (great brakes). Hubby redid the bike with XTR cables for smooth shifting.

Got a Surly 1x1 (05) this January for SS. I did just get a carbon seatpost for it (so comfy now), and also have a carbon bar, used the original crank set from the Stumpy, have the Speed She Comp saddle, Fox RLT80, Crank Brother's Candy C pedals, Avid BB7s.

...we like to buy new bike parts a lot. Too often unfortunately.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

*I heart my Yeti*

I split my time between my singlespeed and my Yeti 5.75. My roadbike gets like 5 rides a year. If I had to keep just one bike, it would be my Yeti. I freakin love that bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I started out on a low range giant steel HT with a lot of heavy components. I quit riding with my hubby and found a bunch of gals to ride with, went to a skills camp. Then we decided I needed an upgrade, I have a 2001 Kona King Kikapu ( purchased used but cherry) that I've put several thousand miles on. I was also gifted with a titanium hardtail hand me down that is really fun to ride.

Pay attention to what the gals are saying about not shifting under load. That is the #1 cause of drivetrail problems going uphill. You have to release the pressure on the drivetrail before you shift, especially dealing with the front chain ring. I used to have horrible problems with this. I alsmot had to hike a bike out lots of miles becuase I sucked the chain so bad... that was my lesson. It took Princess Gab and I 20 minutes to de-suck it. I paid a lot of attention to shifting after that.

Formica


----------



## conard10 (Jun 2, 2005)

K2 Razorback Comp '05
-pretty much stock except for Sun Ringle Zu Zu pedals
It doesn't seem like anyone else on this forum has a K2...I love this bike! Very light and fast.

Specialized HT Stumpjumper '04
-also stock except for CB Candy C pedals


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My main ride is my custom Edge Cycles Single Speed. Pace carbon fork, DT 240 SS hubs, just really nice.

Other mtbs are an Edge Cycles HT, I've had it forever and had many parts swapped out. Marin FS, not ridden much at all, no upgrades. Surly 1x1 with King wheels, not ridded by me anymore (my son now rides it).

Torelli roadbike, rarely used, lots of old scrap parts on it. Orbea Dama Mitis, very nice Shimano Ultegra, no upgrades, no need to, given the amount of time I put on the road bike.

Then I have a couple of old cruisers, some near and dear to my heart, and an old tandem clunker, barely rolling at this point.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*My bike is an Intense Spider.*

Husband bought the frame as the perfect birthday gift last year. And then we stripped my old Rockhopper of my favorite parts to build her up. I run a mix of Deore and XT components. Since I'm nowhere near as hardcore as some of the ladies here, I have yet to upgrade anything. I'm happy with the way she goes boing.:thumbsup:

Fiona


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are my 3
01' Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (bought new for ~$700)








'02 Giant NRS 1 (bought on ebay in '04 for $1000 with barely a scratch on it, my main bike)








'03 Ironhorse SGS Pro (bought in '06 from another rider on Ridemonkey for $1000 to support my new DH addiction)









I started out in '98 on a Raleigh which was a $300 bike I had used to get around campus. It did fine on the trails and I used it for 2 years but I finally outgrew it and got the GF.

My advice is to look for used bikes. The Giant is the best deal I have ever gotten and I plan on riding it until it breaks. For a change of pace I cleaned up my hardtail and am going to take it for a spin tonight, I probably haven't ridden it in 8 months or so.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

2002 Marin East Peak, bought in 2004 new- a great upgrade from my '93 GT Backwoods that was falling apart. Only upgrade was the saddle, a Selle Italia Trans Am LDY... I think it's intended to be a road saddle, but it's been by far the most comfortable I've ever owned. This bike fit like a glove right off the floor, and I put hundreds of road miles on it while pregnant.

2000 Surly Crosscheck- set up by LBS with triple rings instead of double (bad knees + mountains = 'gears GOOD'). Has required a shorter stem and some risers with time but then my shoulders/neck are pretty shot. Tried a Terry Liberator saddle which just didn't do the trick, so I'm now using some flavor of Specialized BG seat and so far it's been excellent.


----------



## BerlintheDog (Mar 20, 2006)

*Titus Racer X*

New Anniversary gift from hubby. Fast uphill, downhill and singletrack. Look for the girl with a big smile on her face pushing the guys in Monterey County.

Frame - 06 XS Titus RX
Fork - RockShox Reba Team Dual Air
Headset - King
Handlebar - FSA K-Force Carbon Riser
Stem - FSA XC115
Shifter - Sram X0 triggers
Brake Levers - Magura Marta SL 160/160
Seatpost - Thomson Elite
Saddle - Terry FireFly
Crankset - Shimano XT 170m
Derailleur - F Shimano XT, R Sram XO
Cassette - Sram PG990
Wheelset - DT Swiss 240's laced to X4.1d rims with supercomp spokes


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*My Bikes*

All my bikes have been custom made (i.e., none have been purchased "stock" from a dealer). At 5'1", it doesn't work any other way!

*Surley 1X1 Single Speed*
XTR V-Brakes
Paul Wheelset
Spot Chainring
Manitou Fork
Monkey Riser Bar (SUPER Wide)
Terry Fly Saddle
Thompson Stem and Seatpost
Time Pedals

*Titus Locomoto*
Avic Mechanical Brakes
XTR Shifters
XTR Front and Rear Derailleurs
Shimano XT Crankset
Cane Creek Wheelset (with Ti Spokes)
RockShox Psylo Fork
Fox Float Rear Shock
Easton Flat Carbon Bar
Terry Fly Saddle
Thompson Stem and Seatpost
Time Pedals

*Fat Chance Yo Betty Hard Tail*
XTR V-Brakes
XTR Shifters
XTR Front and Rear Derailleurs
Marzochi SuperFly Fork
Raceface Crankset
Mavic Wheelset (forget what kind, but they're light)
Easton Flat Carbon Bar
Terry Fly Saddle
Thompson Stem and Seatpost
Time Pedals

I assume nobody cares about my road bike....


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don’t have any WSD bikes except my Trek Madone but have made my xy mtns work quite nicely by using a short stem (Control Tech, Thomson, Answer, Syncros), sawed off bars to 20-22" (Race Face & Answer carbon risers, Control Tech flats), 0 off-set seat posts (Thomsons mostly), 170 cranks. I use Selle Italia Ldy Gel flow, WTB Deva, Speed She & Laser She saddles. My older bikes have Scott grips & newer have Lizard Skins - both sm diameter. I like the forward aggressive seat post & twitchy short bars & stems. But it’s not for everyone. I’ve never found a girl bike that I really had to have (hardtail & it has to be the right color) so make the boy ones my own. Some of you gals really have some cool trick rides!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

*I love, I love, I love my Suuuperlight!*

Long time lurker and first time poster, here. Hello to everyone 

My ride is a 2005 Santa Cruz Superlight. Had it since November 2005, when it replaced my 2001 Specialized Enduro (which was a great bike but nowhere near "super light")

So far the only modifications I've made are Shimano clipless pedals and a nice Selle Italia Ocktavia saddle (which was a gift from the boyfriend that worked out really well). I never knew a bike could climb so well, and it rocks on the downhills, too. Makes those epic rides so much more fun...

Did I mention I love my new bike?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Thread hijack! (oops; this was meant for MtbRN)

Dontcha just love the scheduling possibilities with the nursing profession? (at least if you're doing 12s)

Give me plenty of time to ride/play/goof off in general. 

scrubby out (who is starting 8 days off in about 6.5 more hours.......)

To the rest of you ladies: nice rides!


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 18, 2005)

2005 Rocky Mountain Element 70 frameset

Full M960 XTR componets
FOX F100X Terralogic fork
Pink Chris King Iso Disc Hubs and Headset with spacer set
DT Swiss XR4ID Rims and Double Butted Competition Spokes
Hope Stainless Black Skewer set
RaceFace Carbon Next Handlebars & Seatpost
Raceface Deus XC stem
Selle Italia seat


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Scrublover.

Yeah, the four-day off a week schedule is great. Unfortunately, with a new mortgage and a home that needs furtniture (not to mention a mountain bike habit), I decided to pick up a part-time gig too. Been working about 52 hours a week and down to two days off a week, like regular folks  for the last two months. Most of my riding buddies are medical folks, too, so they're always riding on days I'm working. I've been riding to work at time just to get some miles on the bike.

Luckily the second job is PRN, so I can tell 'em when I'm not available. And I've got five days in a row off at the end of August, when I plan to make up for all this bike deprivation.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

MtbRN said:


> Hi Scrublover.
> 
> Yeah, the four-day off a week schedule is great. Unfortunately, with a new mortgage and a home that needs furtniture (not to mention a mountain bike habit), I decided to pick up a part-time gig too. Been working about 52 hours a week and down to two days off a week, like regular folks  for the last two months. Most of my riding buddies are medical folks, too, so they're always riding on days I'm working. I've been riding to work at time just to get some miles on the bike.
> 
> Luckily the second job is PRN, so I can tell 'em when I'm not available. And I've got five days in a row off at the end of August, when I plan to make up for all this bike deprivation.


i'm enjoying the time now. once ms. scrub and i decide to settle/buy, i figure i'll do at least one extra night a week.

monarch crest tomorrow, and hopefully riding every day while i'm off!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

This is my current 'fleet' of bikes:

*2004 KHS XC504*
Marzocchi Flylight 100
Hayes Mag diskbrakes
Raceface & Shimano Drivetrain
Sun SubIV rims
WTB Speed She seat









This is the one I use the most - many smilin' miles on many trails on this bike! But I have been thinking of getting a new bike next year......

*2001 Santa Cruz Bullit*
Rockshox Boxxer 6"
Hayes Mag disc brakes
Truvativ, RaceFace, Shimano drivetrain
Mavic D521 rims
WTB Speed She seat








This one's gettin' old but still lots of fun.

*1998 Specialized Rockhopper Hardtail* - Ritchey Nitanium (Cromoly steel)
Marzocchi Atom Bomb
Magura hydraulic rim brakes
Shimano drivetrain
2 sets of wheels, Ritchey & Sun rims

My original mountain bike I bought in 1998 and still going strong.

Okay, enough talk - time to ride in the sunshine!


----------



## Madre (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok ladies it's time to try big wheels. They are not just for the guys! I have two Niners. The One 9 is amazing if you like to single speed. I love climbing it and it descends beautifully. The Air 9 is a scandium geared hardtail that it is super light but comfortable enough to do those grueling all day rides and races. 

I know Moonbeam loves her 29 inch wheels too!

I'm looking forward to the RIP 9, Niner's full suspension rig, which is coming soon. 

Any other girls on big wheels out there?


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*here is mine*

05 Stumpjumper


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelly Custom Hardtail 
Just upgraded the fork and replaced my worn out Hayes disk brakes w/Deore disk brake

Custom Ti Dean Road Bike
Carbon Fiber this and that; Dura Acr 10 speed; no upgrades needed.

Custom Ti Dean Cyclocross bike
Mix of 105, XT, just built it up. 

Casati Road Bike
No upgrades; current trainer bike

Redline Cyclocross bike
Still in pieces waiting to be rebuilt.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Madre said:


> Ok ladies it's time to try big wheels. They are not just for the guys! I have two Niners. The One 9 is amazing if you like to single speed. I love climbing it and it descends beautifully. The Air 9 is a scandium geared hardtail that it is super light but comfortable enough to do those grueling all day rides and races.
> 
> I know Moonbeam loves her 29 inch wheels too!
> 
> ...


me me!!
i met you briefly at cohutta 100 (though i was not racing).

i started mtb'ing on a GF Tassajara, upgraded to a Cannondale F600, upgraded to a Santa Cruz Blur, upgraded to a Kona King Kikapu, and finally upgraded to a Kona Unit 2-9 (29" singlespeed) which is the bike I currently ride and race.

It kicks ass and I have more fun riding now than I ever have.

BTW--- where the heck is moonbeam? she must be having too much fun in CA to post anymore...


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Titus Racer-X for me.

Funny, coming from a woman who once told her BF (~6 years ago) she didn't want to spend more than $300 on a mountain bike. "The extra cost can't be worth it!"


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

New this summer for the Noob Mtb-er....

GF Tass Women's Specific.

Thus -- when I fall down, I go "Tass over teakettle"


----------



## SheSpeeds (Oct 31, 2005)

There are some sweet rides listed above! You gals have good taste in vehicle.

I have a black Hammerhead 100x stripped of all it's decals with sram thumb shifters and king parts. (HH is basically a Titus RacerX made in america with a higher bottom bracket)

GF Rig, Single Speed, 32x22 gearing, purple, pretty much stock except for the anodized orange bottle cage to match my "team" colors.


----------



## *racingkay* (Aug 17, 2006)

MtbRN said:


> Long time lurker and first time poster, here. Hello to everyone


Same here. Hey everybody.

Trek 8500 hardtail, full XT, Reba team fork, stock accept for the pedals (I now have egg beaters), seat (Specialized that I won in a race), and other stuff like grips and chain that needed to be replaced.

KHS road bike. I don't ride it much, but that will have to change if I'm going to race expert.

And, on my wish list: custom pink SS, and FS XC race bike.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Custom built Hard tail, Easton Frame, 21 speed deore, work-horse.

2. '00 Trek VRX200 - upgraded v-brakes to Hope mini-monos for the first Winter I had it (in the UK mud).

3. '05 Cannondale F800 - haven't changed anything on it apart from the saddle.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's my ride...my Intense 6.6. I LOVE this bike! It's a great all around bike, I can take it ANYWHERE. It's set up for cross country now, but I put on the Schwalbe Big Betty tires when I want a little DH action!

Sending my shock to Push and my fork to Garageworks were the best modifications I ever made. They are now tuned in to my weight, and it has made all the difference!

6.6, small, pearl white, Push'd RP23
Manitou Sherman Flick+
Syncros CURE bars
Thomson Elite 50mm stem
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5R headset
Hopey steering damper
Shimano Saint brakes, 160mm rotors
Sram X7 triggers
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Shimano LX front derailleur
Hone cranks, e.Thirteen bashguard
Crank Brothers Mallet pedals
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB SpeedShe saddle
Chris King hubs
DT 4.1d rims
Schwalbe Nobby Nic tires
31 lbs










In action...


----------



## Cate (Jul 11, 2006)

*Extreme newby here*

I have Specialized Hardrock Sport for Women. I talked DH into buying it for me as a birthday present for him  , so he was hesitant to spend too much in case I didn't like or stick with it. DD has a 24" Hotrock for Girls that we bought at the same time as a birthday present for her.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

SC Blur, about 2-1/2 years old (with a Race Face bash ring)

Trek 4900 WSD, about 4 yrs old (replaced front shock, that's the only upgrade worth mentioning)

Specialized HardRock Sport, rigid ChroMoly circa 1991 (now retired as a commuter with a rear rack, slicker treads, and theft-deterrent touches like a new fizik saddle chained to the frame)

Test-rode the Scalpel and loved it, felt very fast though a bit too stiff in the rear for my liking. Would like to try the Racer-X on the trail and not just around a parking lot like I did a while back. 

'course would like to get at least one of each type of bike- got a FS, HT and rigid, now need a 29", SS, DH, touring, road..............................

And that Ventana sure looks like fun!! Something about that geometry looks very appealing.


----------



## ima_bleeder (Aug 25, 2006)

*my beautiful new Niner*

I'm pretty much a newbie too ... although I went clipless almost immediately. Those foot traps freaked me out too much. 
I've ridden a dozen times in the last 5 years, and just started riding regularly this summer 
~ because my new bike is SOOOO MUCH FUN TO RIDE!

But, being newbie, you'd have to ask my guy about component details ...

Pretty, huh?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 25, 2006)

soma juice: 29er, singlespeed, mary bars, terri butterfly saddle, anti snakebite rims (i like low tire pressure), white brothers fork

i heart my juice...i'll post a pic when i am able


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

My first bike was a Specialized Hardrock Comp (2001), recently I've got myself a Giant Trance 3 (Aussie model) see the link in my signature for a picture. 
Stuff I've changed: I had Candy C pedals on her, but recently gone to Dice Outlaw Pro platform pedals - so much more confidence with those on!
A Specailized Avatar Gel saddle is fantastic compared to the stock WTB Rocket V it came with!
Truvativ Hussefelt Bar & 60mm stem. But in the process of changing this - probably a 70 or 90mm thomson and also getting a thomson seat post with no setback.
I'm trying to get my position right at the moment, getting sore hands so tend to think I need a longer stem or something. The stock 100mm easton set up didn't seem right and felt too slow, I love how much more responsive it is at the moment!

Asolutely love the bike though!


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*My Bikes *

Seven Duo
If Ti With Lefty
Ibis Silk Ti
Spicer 29er Criuser
Spicer 29er With A Maverick Fork
Merlin Superlight Road Bike


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Finally a pic...*

Finally got a picture of my wife's new K2 Ti9 Ridgeline with
a Manitou Axel Comp Diva fork and Sram drivetrain.

She pretty much picked it out herself and decided that was the bike for her
out of about two dozen bikes she tried both more and less expensive.

Lurking to the side is my Specialized Epic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Girls Best friends*

Started in 95" with a Schwinn something then moved up to a Stump jumper had is forever untiolit was stolen last year (RIP). After 2 C sections decided I needed FS. Now the I have 4 FS and one SS. All custom builds done by myself or by buddy Miko. I love them all but finding time to ride each one is challenging but doable.

Intense 5.5
Santa Cruz Bullit white 04' (New not pictured) 
Santa Cruz Bullit Black 04'
Intense M1 April Lawyer frame
Surly 1x1

My other best friends: 74' corvette stingray and super charged Z71 Chevy pick-up to carry the bikes.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

I ride a 06 Turner...It's fun and it sparkles too!


----------



## swheelie (Mar 18, 2006)

'06 Trek 6500 wsd - and I recently made these upgrades  

New wheelset (replaced stock heavy wheels):

Pink Chris King Disk Hubs
Pink Alloy Nipples
DT Swiss Supercomp Spokes
Sun UFO Rims 

Kenda Karma KTC tires (replace Bontrager Jones)

Pink Chris Kink Headset (replaced Aheadset)

Avid Juicy Five Disc Brakes (replaced Hayes Sole)

Shimano LX Hollowtech Cranks (replaced stock Shimano boat-anchors)

Shimano XT Cassette 11-34 (replaced stock SRAM PG-950)

Terry Falcon X Saddle (replaced stock Bontrager)

KCNC Scandium Ti Pro Seat Post (replaced stock Bontrager)

KCNC Scandium Handlebar (replaced stock Bontrager)

Syntace F99 Stem 75mm (replaced stock Bontrager)

XT Front Derailleur (replaced Deore FD)


Once I get a SID to replace the Manitou Axel she will be just about complete.  
Pics coming soon!...


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

Cannondale F600 ~ current ride
It is all stock except the Candy C pedals and riser bar. With all my wrecks the bike still works great. 

Specialized Rockhopper ~ first bike
This bike was fine for learning that I loved mountain biking.

I am now dreaming of my first FS bike. Maybe a Cannondale Rush? Or a Santa Cruz Superlight? One of the women at my lbs races for Cannondale and she will let me test ride her bikes. One of her friends has a Superlight and she offered to set me up to test ride that one also. She is great! I hate going into shops where they pressure you toward the bike THEY want you to buy.


----------



## onecrank (Jun 30, 2006)

*bike hx*

1. Started in 1985 with a big blue mtb bike that i can't remember the name of
2. Univega sport 1990 
3. Specialized hardrock rigid frame

4. next...Intense 5.5 which i will build with a buddy...and a singlespeed

i do love the rigid frame hardrock and think it's made me a strong and flexible biker. I'll keep it for snow riding this winter...along with the Univega.

How do Intense riders like theirs? and the service from the company?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

5.5 owner since March 05' . I absolutely love the bike. I have had some issues.
1. Fox RP3 broke and extended an extra 1/2 " , had to send it to fox and they gave me an 06' no charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry my son hit the keyboard before i was fininshed.
2. Striped threads on front shock mount bolt. Replaced both bolts with harder steel bolts.
3. upgraded to push monoblock. Mine did not have the cross memeber like the new bikes.
4. Downtube issues with all fox RLC models forks. Small frames have this issue. the knbs hit the downtube when the bars are turned completely. Bent the rebound shaft on my vanilla 130mm rlc in a crash. So purchased a ventana 4mm spacer to compensate. I still needed to file the frame abit and do some touch up paint.
5. Replaced the bearings 3 weeks ago. They were shot from some muddy rides and riding thru the winter in the snow.
6. Had to grind down the front derailluer cage because it hits the rear triangle in the granny gear.

I know it sounds like alot of issues but it is the best bike I have ever ridden. It is great for launching off of every rock possible on the trail and not worrying I'm going to break it. And it pedals like a hardtail.


----------



## ExiledSSgirl (Feb 23, 2006)

jamis exile singlespeed

king SS hubs/dt swiss xr4.1d rims/schwalbe nobby nic tires
king HS
hayes hfx9 (won in a race)
raceface dues crankset
raceface next superlite carbon bars
raceface dues stem
thomson seatpost
terry zero x saddle

am i the only singlespeeder here?


----------

